# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Si Krijohen & Vdesin Uraganet

## niku-nyc

Ky eshte shjegim si krijoen dhe vdesin ne fund Uraganet.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. *Rreth Uraganeve:*
Uragani eshte stuhi e fuqishme me diameter prej qindra milje ne diameter. Uraganet kane 2 pjese: Pjesa e pare eshte "Syri", e cila eshte zone e ne qender te uraganit dhe shume e qete. Kjo pjese eshte afersisht 20 milje ne diameter dhe ka shume pa re. Pjesa e dyte e uraganit eshte "Muri i reve" qe rrethon "Syrin e qete". Ky eshte vendi ku jane erat me te forta te uraganit dhe ku shiu i rende fillon.

2. *Si Formoen Uraganet:*
Uraganet formoen ne zona te ngrota(tropicale) mbi temperature oqeani te nxhete (80F ose 27C). Uraganet formoen nga Qershori deri ne Nentore (Sezoni i uraganeve). Keto stuhi te fuqishme jane te funizuar nga energjia e nxehte qe leshoet kur avull uji trrashet/ngjeshet (qe kthehet nga likuid uji ne shi).

2B. *Uraganet Duan 4 Kondicione qe te Formoen:*
# Presioni i ulet i ajrit
# Temperatura te nxehta
# Ajer oqeani i lagur/laget
# Erera tropicale (afer ekuatorit).

2C. *Uragani shkon ne shume faza kur krijoet:*
*Fillon si *dallge tropikale* qe gjithnje ecen ne zone *Perendim* me presion te ulet ajeri.
*Kur ajeri i lagur i nxehte mbi oqean rritet ne zone me ajer me presion te ulet, ajeri i ftot nga siper e zevendeson. Kjo prodhon erera shum te forta, shirera te renda, dhe re te zeza/re stuhie qe quhet *Trazi/Rremuje Tropikale*.
*Kur presioni i ajerit bie, dhe kur ka erera qe mbeten mbi 37+ milje ne ore, kjo quhet *Depresioni Tropikal*.
*Kur erera ciklone(cyclone/cyclonic) mbajn shpejtesit 40 deri 75 milje ne ore, kjo quhet *Stuhi Tropikale*.
*Stuhia behet *Uragane*, kur erat qendrojne mbi 75 milje ne ore.

3. *Fundi i Uraganit:*
Kur uragani udheton mbi toke ose ujera te ftota, energjia e saj (Uji i nxehte) bodesoet/mbaron dhe stuhia vdes ne fund.

Foto 1 (Hurricane Begins).....Filli/formimi i uraganit, ngjyrat e kuqe jan shyri, era te forta, jeshile pak te forta, dhe blu te qeta.
Foto2 (Hurricane Eye).....Pamje nga uragan dhe "syri ne mes" (vendi me i qet) dhe anash "Muri erave" (Zona me era te forta).
Foto3 (Hurricane Zone)....Zona/Harta ku krijoen uraganet. *Stuhia ne (Juge te hartes) me vrime te bardhe ne mes eshte *Stuhi Tropikale* qe me vone behet *Uragane* (Veri te hartes).

Mare nga enchantedlearning.com

----------


## niku-nyc

Sipas shkencetarve faji qe i viet eshte "Global Warming" dhe tashti po e tregon efektin e saj. Thuet qe ne shekullin e ardhshme uraganet do jen "Super Intensive" qe do jen dhe 3 here me te fuqishme nga Katrina.

Ritja e nivele te gasrave ne atmosfere po ngron temepraturat ne bote, duke pare Evropen ket vere qe arriti rekorde per nxetesine kur dhe 30,000 njerez vdiqen nga nxetesia(faktori i nxetesis).

Thuet qe Uragani Katrina ishte kaq e fuqishme nga "Global Warming" qe sa kohe kalon aq me shum nxehen ujerat (fuqia qe mer uragani) aq me shume te fuqishme do jen uraganet ne te ardhme dhe Katrina ishte vetem nje paraprak nga ato qe priten per 50 vjet ne qoftese ngrohja globale vazhdon.

----------


## il_padrino

*dje pashe lajmet tek CNN dhe tregonte se ne moment ne globe jane 6 uragane qe po veprojne ne te njejten kohe. Eshte dicka e pazakonte qe te jene kaq shume uragane ne te njeten interval kohe ne pjese te ndryshme te globit.*

----------


## Darius

Sic eshte jo shume e zakonshme ekzistenca e nje stacioni qe per te gjtihe njihet si *H.A.A.R.P* dhe qe nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje weather manipulation device. Lexo me shume ne internet, mjafton te shkruash ato germat si i kam shkruar une dhe e shikon  se cdo gjesh.

----------

